# Low amniotic fluid



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

Hi

Today we went for a routine check at 35 weeks. 
The gynae said my amniotic fluid was low, he did not say how low though, and I was too panicked to ask. 

I was on a CTG for 1 hour where the babys heart rate was fine, although movement was less than I would have liked considering what Im used to. Baby did move more though immediately after the scan where I was kicked a few times. 

We ve been told to go back tomorrow for another CTG scan, and ultrasound. Then a decision will be made what to do. 

Can you advise me over what likely scenarios are? Whats the worst possible outcome, Will I be at risk for a still birth? 

Im scared? what should I be asking ? Is a vaginal delivery safe? 

Lotsky x


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

Just been to the hospital today and had a ctg scan where the babys heart rate was fine. They checked the amniotic fluid again and the gynae guessed there was no more than 100-200 ml. 

She told me Id be induced by 37-38 weeks, and be monitored by a CTG scan every day until that point. 

Im worried sick. 

Please let me kow if I had a CTG scan today and everythings fine- there is no risk of my baby dying overnight is there? 

Lotsky x


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

Hello everyone, 
I know everyone is dead dead busy, and you are so appreciated by me......but I'm worrying myself sick reading on the internet about chord compression and the like....


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Sorry for not replying, I tend to scan down for the 0's and I must have missed you when I saw that it had 1 reply.  First thing, STOP reading on the internet, as you will find the extreme worst worst worst case scenario's that may have happened 70 years ago in some far off place or something! 

Have the hospital determined why the fluid is low?  Do they think your waters have broken?  Have they mentioned doing a scan called a doppler, to see how much oxygen is being transferred from the placenta?  The daily CTG's are reassuring, as that will pick up any problems that your baby is encountering, but in between those ctg's, if you experience any change at all in movement, either reduction in them, or suddenly lots of movement, go straight to the hospital.

I think you need to see your consultant, and stress to them how concerned you are, and push for the induction nearer to the 37 week mark, rather than 38 weeks.

Sorry agian for not replying,

let me know how you get on,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks!


----------

